# SuSE 9.3 - WOL-Einstellung der NIC beim Booten setzen - wie?



## Juerjen (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Rechner mit SuSE 9.3, den ich vom internen Netzwerk aus aufwecken will.

Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut. Ich setze mit "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" die Wake-on-LAN-Einstellung der Netzwerkkarte auf "g" (Magic Packet), und wenn ich den Rechner dann regulär herunterfahre, kann ich ihn danach von einem anderen aus aufwecken, wenn er nicht zwischenzeitlich vom Strom getrennt wurde.

Leider muss ich diesen Befehl bisher immer noch manuell eingeben.
Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den Befehl genau ausführen lassen muss, damit die Einstellung bei jedem Booten oder Herunterfahren automatisch gesetzt wird und auch erhalten bleibt?

Ich habe ein Skript in /etc/init.d/ angelegt, das auch ausführbar ist und die gewünschte Wirkung hat, wenn ich es als root manuell ausführe. Aber der Link darauf, den ich in /etc/init.d/rc5.d/ erstellt habe und den ich auch direkt aufrufen kann, wird beim Bootvorgang scheinbar einfach ignoriert. Was muss ich tun, damit das Skript wie gewünscht ausgeführt wird und ich nicht jedesmal die Einstellung manuell setzen muss?

Der Rechner bootet in Runlevel 5 (ohne Login, direkt in KDE als User (nicht root)).
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus für eure Tipps.


----------

